# Indian Pariah Super Dogs



## Raj_55555 (May 9, 2014)

Okay, in all the humdrum around "my" new DSLR, I'd forgotten to post anything significant in my favorite part of the forum.

Here are a few Indian pariah dogs, known for being most resilient, very low maintenance and for their very strong immune system these dogs are almost indestructible, and cute as well. Let me know what you guys think 

#1 The two musketeers (there were three, but one of them passed away a last month  )







#2 The two musketeers - happy face on!






#3 Kaku in the drainage, hiding from the scorching heat.






#4 Hey, How did you get up there?


----------



## pjaye (May 9, 2014)

Oh those made me laugh!The third one is awesome! Ok, they are all great but I'm partial to #3. The one dog looks like he is seriously smiling for the camera.


----------



## EOV (May 9, 2014)

They are some happy looking dogs. Cute captures and good composition.


----------



## DLeeT (May 9, 2014)

Ah, we're all suckers for doggie shots!  And these are all good, but #3 is a hoot!  Lee


----------



## baturn (May 9, 2014)

Very nice! I'm kinda drawn to #2 for the closer dog's expression.


----------



## BillM (May 9, 2014)

Cool shots Raj, but what was that about a new DSLR ?????


We need details !!!!


----------



## limr (May 9, 2014)

They look so happy! I keep going back to the second shot. I love that the front dog is posing so perfectly, so pleased with himeself, while the dog behind him looks quite mischievous


----------



## limr (May 9, 2014)

BillM said:


> Cool shots Raj, but what was that about a new DSLR ?????
> 
> 
> We need details !!!!



Bill, have you read this thread? http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/buy-sell/359027-special-donation-attn-raj_55555-a.html


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 9, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Oh those made me laugh!The third one is  awesome! Ok, they are all great but I'm partial to #3. The one dog looks  like he is seriously smiling for the camera.



Thanks Barb, he's actually the father of the other two puppies in here 



EOV said:


> They are some happy looking dogs. Cute captures and good composition.





DLeeT said:


> Ah, we're all suckers for doggie shots!  And these are all good, but #3 is a hoot!  Lee



Thank you so much guys


----------



## The_Traveler (May 9, 2014)

Here are the same, or at least similar dogs, about 800 km east of you.
Pi dogs are quite common in central and northern Myanmar.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 9, 2014)

limr said:


> They look so happy! I keep going back to the second shot. I love that the front dog is posing so perfectly, so pleased with himeself, while the dog behind him looks quite mischievous





baturn said:


> Very nice! I'm kinda drawn to #2 for the closer dog's expression.



Thanks guys, #2 is actually my personal fav too and yes that 2nd puppy is very mischievous 
#1 is quite interesting as well. They were very curiously looking at me while I was lying on the floor shooting them. They were probably thinking that this human has lost his mind. The left one seems a bit worried too.. lol :lmao:



BillM said:


> Cool shots Raj, but what was that about a new DSLR ?????
> 
> 
> We need details !!!!




Thanks Bill, but you seem to have missed quite a spectacle . You may follow Leonore's link for the details.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 9, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Here are the same, or at least similar dogs, about 800 km east of you.
> Pi dogs are quite common in central and northern Myanmar.


They do look exactly like the street dogs that we have in India, a tad bit shorter maybe. Are these as common in Myanmar as in India? You can find a pack in almost every mile.


----------



## BillM (May 9, 2014)

I didn't see that !!!!!


----------



## The_Traveler (May 9, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the same, or at least similar dogs, about 800 km east of you.
> ...



I talked to some local astrologers, there for a festival, and they said that they see them all over the north. Altho I was further west, in towns on the way to Bagan, and didn't see any there.
The locals pay them no mind and they are quite skittish - the dogs not the Astrologers.

I think that the Astrologers were from India. (Their English was slight and my Burmese non-existent.)


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 9, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> The locals pay them no mind and they are quite skittish - the dogs not the Astrologers.
> 
> I think that the Astrologers were from India. (Their English was slight and my Burmese non-existent.)



lold hard at that :lmao:  And BTW if the astrologers were from India, I'm afraid your money has gone to waste.  Thanks for sharing the pics Lew.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 9, 2014)

They didn't ask for any donations.
We talked for a while and it was incredibly enlightening.
I love SEAsia.
One small correction: these dogs were in Hpa An which was formerly a small river town in Myanmar which has in the years between 2010 and 2013 gotten much larger and more built up with no apparent reason or source.
My guess is that growth may be due to increased smuggling to/from Thailand.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 9, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> They didn't ask for any donations.
> We talked for a while and it was incredibly enlightening.
> I love SEAsia.
> One small correction: these dogs were in Hpa An which was formerly a small river town in Myanmar which has in the years between 2010 and 2013 gotten much larger and more built up with no apparent reason or source.
> My guess is that growth may be due to increased smuggling to/from Thailand.


We have all kind of astrologers here, never really believed in  astrology, but would have been a first for me to see one work without  money.

I always feel a sense of adventure whenever I hear someones travel stories. I think it's so cool that you've traveled so much, I would like to some day.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 9, 2014)

BTW one more I felt like sharing..


----------



## The_Traveler (May 9, 2014)

Lew Lorton Photography | Blog


----------



## JacaRanda (May 9, 2014)

limr said:


> They look so happy! I keep going back to the second shot. I love that the front dog is posing so perfectly, so pleased with himeself, while the dog behind him looks quite mischievous



Exactly - a photobomb.

Love #3


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 9, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Lew Lorton Photography | Blog



I've actually gone through your blogs more times than you'd know 




JacaRanda said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > They look so happy! I keep going back to the second shot. I love that the front dog is posing so perfectly, so pleased with himeself, while the dog behind him looks quite mischievous
> ...


Thanks Jaca, it's even funnier when viewed that way.


----------



## nzmacro (May 9, 2014)

Great to see Raj and not just the shots. I followed a link in this thread and now I understand the DSLR story. Good on you Raj with darn good shots. #3 is excellent and #2 is great as well. 

All the best Raj , great news all round 

Danny.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 10, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Great to see Raj and not just the shots. I followed a link in this thread and now I understand the DSLR story. Good on you Raj with darn good shots. #3 is excellent and #2 is great as well.
> 
> All the best Raj , great news all round
> 
> Danny.



Yes, great news indeed!  
Thanks for the nice words and the offer too Danny. BTW #2 is my fav too


----------

